# Esquemático del amplificador de bajo Wenstone BE600 ?



## SA7AN (Dic 9, 2013)

Hola a todos, estoy queriendo Armerme un amplificador para bajo y me encanta la respuesta en frecuencia de los controles del ampli/combo para bajo Wenstone BE600, alguien tiene algun esquematico de dicho amplificador o alguno parecido, he estado viendo esquematicos de equipos fender, pero como no los probe no se que efecto tienen muchos de sus potenciometros (tantos que me parecen demasiados)
solo me interesa la etapa del pre, con la etapa de potencia ya experimentaré y veré cual es la que mejor me va. Saludos y desde ya muchas gracias.







 ...


----------



## malesi (Dic 9, 2013)

Este tiene lo mismo mirale si te interesa:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f30/preamplificador-gallien-krueger-400rb-esquema-pcb-13487/

Saludos


----------



## SA7AN (Dic 9, 2013)

Gracias malesi, tienes razon es bastante similar. saludos


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 11, 2014)

Yo tambien estoy buscando un diagrama de Wenstone pero del Bassmaster ProSeries BE-1200 H y no encuentro nada de nada... Lo tengo en el taller con los transistores de salida en corto y como están limados (muy prolijamente) no tengo idea de cuales serán. El resto parece estar bién, pero estoy un poco perdido. Saludos!


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 12, 2014)

¿y si lo piden a la empresa no se los facilita?
http://www.wenstoneamps.com/


----------



## Lucho LP (Mar 12, 2014)

Envié un mail que todavía no respondieron... Solamente pregunté por los transistores, ni siquiera les pedí el esquemático para no molestar, pero parecen ser muy reservados. 
De todas formas y por lo poco que se puede leer, parece que se trata de un par complementario Toshiba 2SA1943 y 2SC5200, asi que espero probarlo a la brevedad.
Gracias y saludos.


----------



## el-rey-julien (Mar 13, 2014)

que mala suerte, bueno algunas empresas se tardan un poco,
hace como dos semanas pedí un manual de servicio,bien de caradura(yo esperava que me dijeran que solo se lo daban al servicio autorizado) y ayer me contestaron el correo con el enlace para descargar el manual.tarde porque ya lo había reparado,nomas me sirve para aportarlo al foro o por si alguna ves me viene otro hd-dvd igualito
saludos de su graciosa majestad el rey julien


----------



## Arsenic (May 9, 2022)

Alguno tiene el esquema del Wenstone GE-1600H? En Wenstone nadie me responde y necesito los valores del transformador que está en fuga y me quema los transistores de potencia.


----------

